# slow forward



## Bill T (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi all - New here. It looks like some good information here
I have a Honda828, 13 years old, I recently put new belts and bearings in and it was running fine. With the large snow today it was working for several hours to clear two large properties. Toward the end, maybe the last hour, I noticed the the forward was getting slower and slower at full forward. There is no problem with reverse. That works fine. Has anyone else had this problem and or can someone tell me where the problem may be.
Thanks
Bill T


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it hydrostatic? Did you check the fluid level? Maybe something needs greased?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

If you have a friction disk (can't find any info on what you blower has) I would just see if there is any oil, dirt, water that got on the wheels. I would also check over everything you did to see if its all still aligned and at the correct tension.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

If it is a hydro I completely can not help you. If it's a friction wheel setup I would start by verifying everything obvious is as it should be. 

Belts are still tight. 
Friction wheel is not worn and is engaging fully.
Pulleys are not loose. 
Control linkages are attached and cables are tight.
engine is making full rpm's. 

Again, if it's a hydro I'm not sure if anyone here has experience making repairs. I'd go over to MTF for hydro help. Lots of tractor experience with hydro's over there.


----------



## Bill T (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.
Yes it is a hydrostatic and it does work fine in reverse. It just started today after several hours of use. The forward still works but it moves very slowly even at full go. The fluid level is fine. How does the forward / reverse lever work? Is there something to check at that level. I am guessing that the next level is the transmission. Or is there anything in between?
Everything I worked on is fine and the only thing I see that is connected to the drive system is the new belt. As I said reverse does work fine so it should not be the belt.
Thanks
Bill T


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Bill T said:


> Hi all - New here. It looks like some good information here
> I have a Honda828, 13 years old, I recently put new belts and bearings in and it was running fine. With the large snow today it was working for several hours to clear two large properties. Toward the end, maybe the last hour, I noticed the the forward was getting slower and slower at full forward. There is no problem with reverse. That works fine. Has anyone else had this problem and or can someone tell me where the problem may be.
> Thanks
> Bill T


Did the slow forward speed problem happen before or after you did the belts and bearings work? Something may not have gone back together 100% if the problem started after the service was performed. 

The Honda HS828 is a hydrostatic transmission model, so first (and easy) thing is to check the fluid level. It may have a very slow leak, and it might have taken 13 years to get to the point where it affects performance. If you do need to add fluid, only use genuine Honda Hydrostatic Fluid; there is no aftermarket or generic fluid approved for use by Honda. A single 12 ounce bottle is Honda Part Number 08208-HST01. Google the part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*

If there has been fluid leaking, it may take a little effort to find the source of the leak. A perished hose from the reservoir tank, or hairline crack...

There is extensive troubleshooting in the shop manual, if you wish to do some DIY. Some other areas to inspect:

• Engine speed
• Drive belt condition
• Transmission check valve
• Overheated transmission (debris, airflow blocked)
• Shift lever linkage, cable, loose or damaged

A 108 page paper factory shop manual is available from Honda from either their eBay or Amazon stores; $39.95, includes free shipping and updates for three years.

Honda Shop Manuals on eBay
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_lawn-garden?_encoding=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Honda%20Power%20Equipment&node=2972638011"]Honda Shop Manuals on Amazon[/ame]


----------



## Bill T (Feb 14, 2014)

Robert
Thanks for the reply
The trouble did start after I worked on the machine but not JUST after. It worked fine for the storm storm prior to yesterday. Could it be the belt if it works fine in reverse? The bearing are only on the auger and pully shaft. I can't see how they could be an issue. I thought the fluid level was ok but I will check it again. 
I was hoping the "works fine in reverse slow in forward" would be an indicator to someone more knowledgeable than myself.
Bill T


----------



## Bill T (Feb 14, 2014)

Robert
I rechecked the fluid level and it is fine.
I am warm and dry now and looked a little harder at the machine. It appears that the forward / reverse lever cable is not going far enough forward. I say this as the neutral position is froward of where it should be. In neutral the machine goes in reverse. 
I am going to order the service manual but in the meantime do you have a drawing of the cable connection as it should be at the other end of the lever?
Thanks
Bill T


----------

